# Wie kann ich mich dazu überwinden, es zu versuchen?



## nathan_rice (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir vorgenommen, den 360 mit dem Fahrrad zu lernen. Ich weiß in der Theorie genau, wie es geht, und hab auch die nötige Ausrüstung (Dirtbike, Schutzausrüstung und einen Sprung mit hohem, weichen Gras als Landung)

Allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht dazu überwinden, es zu tun, weil ich genau weiß, dass es mich beim ersten mal hinschmeißen wird.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? Wie habt ihr euch beim "ersten Mal" Mut gemacht?
Danke.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathan_rice (17. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand nicht so dumme Ideen?


----------



## aufgehts (17. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht dazu überwinden, es zu tun, weil ich genau weiß, dass es mich beim ersten mal hinschmeißen wird



Den Spruch musst erstmal aus'm Kopf bekommen....


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2018)

Airbag


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Hat jemand nicht so dumme Ideen?





nathan_rice schrieb:


> (...) (Dirtbike (...)


1 Mio Euro Frage: Finde den Zusammenhang


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2018)

Kannst du denn einen 180 im Flat? Wenn nicht, dann den erst einmal üben. Dann 360 im Flat. Dann kannst du an die Rampe gehen. Einfach so an einer Rampe versuchen würde ich nicht. 

Es wird dich sicher hinschmeißen aber im Weichen Gras mit all der Ausrüstung kann doch nix passieren.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2018)

360 im flat? Ok...


----------



## nathan_rice (17. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du denn einen 180 im Flat? Wenn nicht, dann den erst einmal üben. Dann 360 im Flat. Dann kannst du an die Rampe gehen. Einfach so an einer Rampe versuchen würde ich nicht.
> 
> Es wird dich sicher hinschmeißen aber im Weichen Gras mit all der Ausrüstung kann doch nix passieren.



Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit dem 180... leider. Und dass nicht wirklich was passieren kann, ist mir auch klar. Trotzdem bin ich zu feige
Egal, hab heute mal konstruktiv geübt, richtig zu stürzen. Hab mir nicht ernsthaft wehgetan, das ist doch schon was, oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit dem 180... leider. Und dass nicht wirklich was passieren kann, ist mir auch klar. Trotzdem bin ich zu feige
> Egal, hab heute mal konstruktiv geübt, richtig zu stürzen. Hab mir nicht ernsthaft wehgetan, das ist doch schon was, oder?


Fachbegriff: kontrollierter Abflug


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit dem 180... leider. Und dass nicht wirklich was passieren kann, ist mir auch klar. Trotzdem bin ich zu feige
> Egal, hab heute mal konstruktiv geübt, richtig zu stürzen. Hab mir nicht ernsthaft wehgetan, das ist doch schon was, oder?


Wie schaut es denn erst einmal mit dem Bunny Hop aus? Beim 180 carvst du ja in die gewünschte Richtung und ziehst dann einen Bunny Hop nach oben, während du das Rad drehst. Beim 360 ist das nicht anders, nur dass du da noch mehr zerren musst. Grundvoraussetzung ist meiner Meinung nach ein gescheiter Bunny Hop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (17. Juni 2018)

Nicht überlegen, sondern einfach machen. Sonst wirst Du das nie schaffen. Und wenn's Dich schmeisst, dann ist das eben so.
Wenn ich jedesmal dran denken würde, was mir beim biken alles passieren könnte, würde ich nicht mehr biken.


----------



## ron101 (18. Juni 2018)

Ich kann zwar mit dem Bike kein 360er, aber wenn ich den lernen wollte, würde den nach Möglichkeit erst in einen Foampit oder Bigairbag üben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## t.schneider (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mit 180ern aus einer Quarter heraus angefangen. Da du ja quasi kaum horizontale Geschwindigkeit hast, kannst du später dann einfach weiter drehen. Hat mich eine Felge und ein paar wenige leichte Stütze gekostet


----------



## nathan_rice (19. Juni 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar mit dem Bike kein 360er, aber wenn ich den lernen wollte, würde den nach Möglichkeit erst in einen Foampit oder Bigairbag üben.
> 
> Cheers
> ron


Gibts in meiner Nähe leider nicht. Und selbst bauen ist zu aufwändig.


----------



## ron101 (19. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Gibts in meiner Nähe leider nicht. Und selbst bauen ist zu aufwändig.


Wenn deine Homebase gem. Profil nähe Insbruck ist,
dann wär der Airbag in Serfaus bestimmt ein toller übungsort:
https://bagjump.com/news/new-landing-airbag-bikeparksfl/
Cheers
ron


----------



## R.C. (19. Juni 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar mit dem Bike kein 360er, aber wenn ich den lernen wollte, würde den nach Möglichkeit erst in einen Foampit oder Bigairbag üben.



Die Jugend von heutzutage! 

Auf t.schneider hoeren, alle anderen haben offensichtlich keine Ahnung.
Zuerst einen 180 (aka. normalen Air) in der Halfpipe/Quarterpipe, dann 360. 180 Bunyhop spaeter, da deutlich schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (19. Juni 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heutzutage!



Wow schön mit meinen 47 Lenzen mal wieder als Jugendlich bezeichnet zu werden ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## R.C. (19. Juni 2018)

ron101 schrieb:


> Wow schön mit meinen 47 Lenzen mal wieder als Jugendlich bezeichnet zu werden



Und dann nicht BMX fahren koennen ist ja noch schlimmer!  Was hast du denn gemacht, als du jung warst, Rennrad gefahren?


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Juni 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und dann nicht BMX fahren koennen ist ja noch schlimmer!  Was hast du denn gemacht, als du jung warst, Rennrad gefahren?



BMX? Ach so, diese Kinderräder.


----------



## --- (21. Juni 2018)

nathan_rice schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr euch beim "ersten Mal" Mut gemacht?


Hab mir Eier wachsen lassen.


----------



## FunkyBadass (21. Juni 2018)

Hab mir damals ein kleinen Tabel gebaut und dann eine alte Matratze drauf gelegt und mich Stück für Stück ran getastet.


----------



## imfluss (21. Juni 2018)

Foampit, Lakejump oder Airbag. So lange üben, bis es "blind" sitzt. Dann erst festen Untergrund nehmen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Foampit, Lakejump oder Airbag.


Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich an die drei genannten Sachen rankommen könnte, ohne 3h mit dem Auto zu fahren.


----------



## sun909 (21. Juni 2018)

Lieber 3h Auto als 3Monate nicht Biken wg gebrochener Knochen


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lieber 3h Auto als 3Monate nicht Biken wg gebrochener Knochen


Oder klein anfangen. Im Flat kann eben nicht so viel passieren und ich bin beim 180° im Flat Üben in so kleinen Schritten gegangen, dass gar nichts passieren konnte. Bin auch nur 2x nach hinten gefallen. Es geht auf jeden Fall.

Das beste ist, wenn man auf Tartan oder Kunstrasen probiert. Dort ist's nicht so schlimm wenn man fällt.


----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Oder klein anfangen. Im Flat kann eben nicht so viel passieren [...]




Ein 180 (Air) in der Quarter ist einfacher und ungefaehlicher als im Flat (alleine deswegen, weil man nicht Fakie landet) und ausserdem die absolute Grundlage fuer fast alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ein 180 (Air) in der Quarter ist einfacher und ungefaehlicher als im Flat (alleine deswegen, weil man nicht Fakie landet) und ausserdem die absolute Grundlage fuer fast alles andere.


Ging es ihm nicht darum, 360° raus zu springen?


----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ging es ihm nicht darum, 360° raus zu springen?



Urspruenglich ja. Ab da https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie...rwinden-es-zu-versuchen.873406/#post-15328812 nicht mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Urspruenglich ja. Ab da https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie...rwinden-es-zu-versuchen.873406/#post-15328812 nicht mehr.


Fair enough. Dann in der Pipe üben. Geht super einfach und wenn die weit genug ist, dann kann man das langsam, Schritt für Schritt üben.


----------



## DavidLV (22. Juni 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 360 im flat? Ok...



Ich würde auch eher zu 540 raten:





Aber klar 360 im Flat geht auch am Dirty.


----------



## nathan_rice (23. Juni 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lieber 3h Auto als 3Monate nicht Biken wg gebrochener Knochen



Das stimmt, allerdings hab ich noch keinen Führerschein (erst nächsten Februar) dh ich müsste eine noch längere Zugfahrt über mich ergehen lassen.. Und wer schonmal mit dem Fahrrad Zug gefahren ist, weiß, wie umständlich das ist.


----------

